# southeast louisiana



## teamgroundcheck (Mar 21, 2010)

looking for some people to go ride with. from the sidell area, had a group of people to ride with put they sold the 4 wheelers so now im the only one thats got a bike. anyone looking for extra rider let me know thanks


----------

